# SIlent Loop 120 Leistung unbefriedigend



## ForgottenRealm (4. Januar 2017)

Moin,
seit gut einem Monat hab ich nun die BeQuiet Silent Loop 120 (nicht gedrosselt) für meinen i7 6700K (ohne OC, mit HT, laut HW Monitor 1,334 Volt max und 0,789 Volt min.)
Verwendet wurde die beiliegende Wärmeleitpaste und die Silent Wings 2 (gedrosselt auf 7 Volt / ca 600-800  RPM) die im Lieferumfang bei waren.

Im Idle erreiche ich damit nur 32 Grad, unter Last werden es bis zu 70 Grad.
Sind das normale Werte, oder ist irgendwo ein Fehler?

Raumtemperatur ist relativ egal, ob Fenster offen oder zu.

Grüße


----------



## Chinaquads (4. Januar 2017)

Definiere "unter Last"


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (4. Januar 2017)

70 Grad bei über 1,3V Spannung klingen für mich sehr realistisch. Da du anscheinend nicht übertaktet hast, würde ich die Spannung mal manuell anpassen...da sind noch ein paar Grad drin


----------



## BeaverCheese (5. Januar 2017)

Im Lieferumfang sind Shadow Wings 2 und die sind nicht so toll.

Probier mal die hier:
NF-F12 PWM


----------



## evilgrin68 (5. Januar 2017)

Für den kleinen Kühler finde ich die Temperaturen in Ordnung. Kommt drauf Wie und Wo du ihn montiert hast? Vorgewärmte Luft durch die GraKa? Restliche Gehäusebelüftung?

Spannung bitte mit CPU-Z auslesen. Weil ohne OC über 1,3 Volt ist heftig. 
"Last" definieren (Spiele/Prime/Benchmark?). 
Kühler/Pumpe entsprechend Montagevorgaben bequiet korrekt montiert (Anpressdruck)?
Restliche Hardware?


----------



## buggs001 (5. Januar 2017)

70° bei 1,334V auf der CPU, empfinde ich für Luftkühlung normal.

Der Kompaktwasserkühler ist ja nur ein 120er, also trau ich dem auch nicht mehr als einem halbwegs brauchbaren Towerkühler zu.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (5. Januar 2017)

Von einem 120er Radiator kann man keine Wunder erwarten. Für mich sind die Temperaturen bei V1.3 jetzt nicht wirklich hoch oder ungewöhnlich. Wie schon angemerkt wurde, spielt die Position der Radiators und der verwendete Lüfter natürlich auch eine Rolle. Große Wunder würde ich aber auch da jetzt nicht erwarten.


----------



## Narbennarr (5. Januar 2017)

sieht für mich auch ein bisschen nach auto-oc aus, 1.33V sind schon recht hoch, da müsste schon ein verdammter schlechter CHip sein.
Ansonsten sind die Temps normal


----------



## ForgottenRealm (5. Januar 2017)

Moin,
Last heißt, im Spiel (GTA V, No Mans Sky ... ja es wird noch gespielt). Unter Prime bekomme ich nach etwa 20 Minuten ähnliche Werte.
Pumpe ist fest drauf, fester geht's eigentlich nicht.
Der Radiator ist mit den beiden Lüftern an der Rückseite befestigt, warme Luft bekommt er, sollte aber nicht viel sein.
Angenommen, ich ändere etwas an der Spannung, wie weit kann ich runtergehen und wird die Spannung nach unten hin weiterhin automatisch verwaltet dann, oder bleibt sie auch im Idle auf dem Wert?
Ist leider etwas her, seit ich mich zuletzt mit dem Thema beschäftigt habe ... 
Das Board ist ein Asus Z170-A mit aktuellem Bios.


----------



## Narbennarr (5. Januar 2017)

mach mal prime an und mache dann einen cpu-z screenshot und lade den hier hoch


----------



## ForgottenRealm (5. Januar 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal ein Bildchen. Keine Ahnung, woher HW Monitor die 1,3x Volt hatte, ich hab sie gerade nach 10 Minuten Prime 95 nicht erreicht, wohl aber die 70 Grad.


----------



## Narbennarr (5. Januar 2017)

Spannung passt, Takt passt, Temperatur passt  Für prime (welche Version nutzt du), ist das bei den kleinen FTTs doch n guter Wert


----------



## Chinaquads (5. Januar 2017)

Für nen 120er radi ist das doch ok. Die wlp zwischen die und heatspreader verhindert bessere Temperaturen.

Gesendet von meinem Telekom Puls mit Tapatalk


----------



## ForgottenRealm (5. Januar 2017)

Wenn ihr das sagt, bin ich reicht mir das so 
Hatte halt aufgrund einiger Tests zur Silent Loop (25/55 Grad) mehr erwartet, lag aber wohl an den 12 Volt mit denen beide Lüfter liefen oder?


----------



## Narbennarr (5. Januar 2017)

wurde doch meist eh die 240er getestet und es kommt auf die CPU an


----------



## Chimera (5. Januar 2017)

Übrigens, bei den Silent Loop sind weder Silent noch Shadow Wings, sondern die billigeren Pure Wings 2. Und wenn du mal diese gegen ein paar hochwertige Lüfter tauscht, wirst du gleich auch noch nen Unterschied merken. Denn nicht nur, dass allgemein die BQ Lüfis minimal an Leistung durch die Rahmenform einbüssen, nee, auch sind die Pure Wings recht schwachbrüstig. Ich hab bei meiner die SW3 PWM HS montiert und die hat nicht mal mit OC Probleme meinen 125W Phenom kühl zu halten. Ok, der Phenom ist auch nicht so ne Heizplatte wie die letzten Reihen von intel 
Auf alle Fälle kannst du auch nicht von so nem kleinen Radiatorchen erwarten, dass du da bessere Tempis als mit nem high-end Lukü erreichst. Das 120mm Modell ist eher ein ersatz für normale Turmkühler für Leute, die wenig Platz haben oder ihr Board nicht zupappen wollen. Aber im Vergleich mit high-end Kühlern, da stinkt das kleine Modell natürlich schon bissel ab. Ich z.B. hab im Vergleich zum HR-02 Macho auch keine grosse Verbesserung erreicht, bin fast schon gleichauf, doch hab ich auch a) nicht wegen mehr Kühlleistung auf die SL gesetzt und b) auch nicht mehr Kühlleistung erwartet. Und da in meinem Case kein 240er Radi reinpasste, musst ich halt zum kleinsten Modell greifen. Jedoch wird bei meiner SL 120 beim nächsten Casewechsel auch gleich der Radiator durch nen grösseren ersetzt (da mir die Garantie eh egal ist, stört mich der Wegfall eben dieser auch nicht).
Wenn du bessere Kühlleistung willst, musst du min.(!) auf ein 240er oder besser gleich 280er Modell setzen, dann wirst du deutlich bessere Tempis haben.


----------



## DamianToczek (5. Januar 2017)

ForgottenRealm schrieb:


> Moin,
> seit gut einem Monat hab ich nun die BeQuiet Silent Loop 120 (nicht gedrosselt) für meinen i7 6700K (ohne OC, mit HT, laut HW Monitor 1,334 Volt max und 0,789 Volt min.)
> Verwendet wurde die beiliegende Wärmeleitpaste und die Silent Wings 2 (gedrosselt auf 7 Volt / ca 600-800  RPM) die im Lieferumfang bei waren.
> 
> ...



Ich verstehe nicht wirklich dein Problem. Wenn du es nicht übertakten willst dann ist eh egal wie warm es wird. Die CPUs wie i7 für 11xx werden eh so gemacht dass die nicht über 90°C laufen bei einer Intel Box Kühlung.
Alles was nicht über 75°C geht ist okay. Mache mal die Volts runter auf 1.1-1.2v. Dann VCCIN auf 1.45V-1.5V



Chimera schrieb:


> ...


Ich hab zwei Xeon E5-2683 V3 mit max 120Watt mit einem kleinen Kühler pro CPU dass nur 92mm Lüfter braucht. Nutze diese hier:
Noctua NF-A9x14 PWM 92mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ich höre nicht... bei Vollast max 60°C unhörbar haha
Gehäuse machen auch einen unterschied.


----------

